# what to use for stopping top growth?



## PaulzDeep (7 mo ago)

I've seen a few times people mention using a product that stops or slows top growth and directs the grass to grow deeper seeds. I'm getting ready for a complete nuking of my lawn and reseed this fall and want to make sure that the KBG gets good root growth before winter. Is there any products that can be recommended?


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Plant growth regulator like T-nex.


----------



## PaulzDeep (7 mo ago)

Thank you very much.


----------



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

You'll want to read thru this entire thread about using PGR on cool season grasses. https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=533


----------



## PaulzDeep (7 mo ago)

Thanks for the tip. I'll make sure that I go through it before using any growth inhibitors. 
Appreciate the looking out.


----------

